# Grilled Pumpkin



## succ33d (Oct 17, 2006)

*Grilled Pumpkin*
 
1 large pumpkin
1/2 cup (125 mL) butter
4 tablespoons (60 mL) brown sugar
1 tablespoon (15 mL) molasses
3 teaspoons (45 mL) allspice
3 teaspoons (45 mL) cinnamon
3 teaspoons (45 mL) nutmeg
1 teaspoon (5 mL) white pepper
1 teaspoon (5 mL) salt

Directions
Pre-heat gas grill to medium heat. Carefully carve, de-seed and cut 
pumpkin into 6 - 8 pieces. 
Melt butter in a small pan on a side-burner or stove. Mix all 
ingredients except pumpkin and simmer for 1 minute. 
Slather pumpkin pieces with mixture and place on warm grill. Close lid 
and cook for 30 minutes or until soft and brown. 
Dust lightly with cinnamon and serve


----------

